# Rapid City or Colorado Springs???



## Lunger1 (Jun 14, 2008)

All,
I'm in the Air Force and have the opportunity to move to either Rapid City or Colorado Springs and was wanting to know which city is more bike friendly to both MTB'rs and Roadies and if you had the choice which city would you select, based on cost of living, population, weather, crime rates, etc???
Thanks for your help...Lunger


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

How do you feel about hills?

Did you ever look at Sperling's?


----------



## ahaid (Apr 2, 2007)

Colorado Springs is a great city for cyclists and for a ton of other reasons. I don't know nuthin about Rapid City


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

Both cities offer similar topography but CS offers a lot more of it. Cost of living will be higher but you get more to offer in the Springs.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Lunger1 said:


> All,
> I'm in the Air Force and have the opportunity to move to either Rapid City or Colorado Springs and was wanting to know which city is more bike friendly to both MTB'rs and Roadies and if you had the choice which city would you select, based on cost of living, population, weather, crime rates, etc???
> Thanks for your help...Lunger


Rapid City=this kinda bike










Colo Spgs=this kinda bike

<img src=http://www.infovisual.info/05/img_en/033%20Bicycle.jpg>


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

What BJII said.

I live in CoSprings - traveled to Rapid City frequently.

CoSprings has both Mtn and Road biking opportunities (many) with plenty of participants in each.

Rapid City is much smaller - good Mtn biking opportunities - road, not so much - mostly 2 lane high speed roads leading in and out of the city - far less safe in my book. Also harsher weather and shorter window of outdoor bike time available. As alluded to above, many motorcyclist's as it is not too far from Sturgess - if that is your thing.


----------



## Lunger1 (Jun 14, 2008)

All,
Thanks much for all your responses. I think I'm going with Rapid City, as the job in CS might move to either Omaha NE, Minot ND, Barksdale La or Cheyenne Wy in the near future.
Thanks again...Lunger,


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I think Rapid City has better alligator farms and mini golf courses.


----------



## jakebud (Jan 5, 2006)

Lunger

Let me cast my vote for Rapid! I am retired Air Force, and flew the B-1B at Ellsworth from mid 92 to the end of 96. I have ten acres of land up there for retirement purposes, if that is a hint to you of how I think! For what its worth to you, I have a bud up there, also retired from the Air Force, and he builds some great steel frames. I have a road and a cross bike that he has done for me. When you get up there, and do your first ride up Spearfish Canyon, and go on to Oneil Pass, you will know you made the right choice. Ping me if you would like and I'll let you know about some of my favorite rides up there!

SPIKE


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

I was born on Ellsworth (1974) my dad flew EC/KC-135's there (4th ACCS). 

I remember buffalo, lots of snow, my dad driving our VW bug onto frozen lakes and drilling a hole to fish, drunk indians, lots of B-52's, missile silos, looking west and seeing mountains, looking east and seeing flat land and having my 3rd birthday at Storybook island.

Not too long ago I was cleaning out the attic at my parents house and found a receipt for a Rapid City pest control service. My mom said it was to clean out the rattle snake nest under the patio in their first house on base. The driveway/sidewalks around the base housing were good for tricycle riding if that helps.


good luck


----------

